# Browning Buck Mark Plus with UDX grips availability ?



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Anyone know why the blued Buck Mark Plus with UDX grips (Rosewood or Walnut) is "impossible" to find ?
The stainless Plus with black laminate UDX grips is also "missing".

Does Browning only do a run of these models at apparently lengthy intervals ?

The "regular" models seem to be available most everywhere.

I want a blued Plus with either of the wooden UDX grips. Badly. :mrgreen:


----------



## fredfishdog (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I knew. I'm in the market for a buck mark plus in stainless but no luck. [email protected]


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

fredfishdog said:


> I wish I knew. I'm in the market for a buck mark plus in stainless but no luck. [email protected]


I guess you've seen my posts "below" about how I found my "Plus" in "blue with laminated rosewood grips". Actually, "blue" is black.
The posts have links to Davidson's Gallery of Guns site. And to the "best Browning rimfire site", a sub-forum of Rimfire Central.

I got mine by talking to my "best service, best price" LGS if it was OK to work through "Davidson's Gallery of Guns". Bill said yes, he liked their system.
Finally one day, five magically appeared. I immediately ordered one to be done "through Bill". Within two hours, the other four were gone.

For whatever reason, all three "Plus" versions seem VERY rare. I thought about getting "your" stainless with black laminated wood grips. But, I went traditional.
Keep up the hunt. They are worth it.

Mine has been "groomed" with a Browning "Weaver" rail and a Truglo red/green dot sight for our local club's monthly bullseye rimfire competition.
Just wish I could shoot up to the guns capability at 25 yards. THAT will never happen. My excuse is that I'm 69 years old. :mrgreen:


----------

